
The future of English in the US - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20180808-what-is-the-future-of-english-in-the-us
======
lingzb
Great read but I don't think this is a huge problem, yet. The US is the
biggest and most vibrant economy in the world. It has the most advanced
military, it spans a huge land area, and the country has massive impact on
global culture. Until that changes, I don't think the average American needs
to speak another language.

Note this is about the average American. Obviously for people who conduct
international business, I think the story is different.

I'm actually bilingual and I do appreciate the benefits. But again I just
don't think learning multiple languages is needed for the average American.
What's probably missing more from the American educational system is STEM
competence. I think that is a lot harder to argue against given what it
confers in terms of economic and defense benefits.

